# Just Got 8.0.1b



## gzub (Jan 7, 2002)

My S3 had a pending reboot when I tried to force a connection, looks like they are testing, or deploying a new release... It now reports 8.0.1b instead of the a. Haven't seen anything new though...

Geoff


----------



## cassiusdrow (May 21, 2003)

Just got 8.0.1b as well. No idea what has changed.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The b indicates that it was a minor bug fix, so I doubt you'll be able to see any visable changes. Although with the KidZone update looming for a November release it must have fixed something pretty serious to get released so quickly.

Dan


----------



## samual.icky (Sep 18, 2006)

I tempted to reboot now... but the baseball game is on... what to do... I think I can wait.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Updates usually take about a half hour so make sure you have plenty of available tuner time before you reboot.

Dan


----------



## jdmass (Dec 1, 2002)

I just rebooted to install the update. I think that the problem of the audio skipping while scrolling the program guide may be fixed. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

My reboot took eight minutes. I interrupted a recording to install the service update and that's how much is missing between the two parts. I only have OTA though, so there isn't a lot of program information to deal with, which probably speeds things up.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I wouldn't reboot in the middle of anything. It's likely a bug fix of some sort so if you aren't seeing any bug righ this minute whey mess up a recording?


----------



## minckster (Aug 31, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> I wouldn't reboot in the middle of anything. It's likely a bug fix of some sort so if you aren't seeing any bug righ this minute whey mess up a recording?


I'm touched that you care if I messed up _my_ recordings on _my_ TiVo. How kind and thoughtful of you.


----------



## fredtwd (Sep 19, 2006)

I also got the update. Still cannot access the Yahoo apps (url problem).


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

minckster said:


> I'm touched that you care if I messed up _my_ recordings on _my_ TiVo. How kind and thoughtful of you.


anytime.



do what you want with YOUR box for sure.

but samual.icky seemed to be asking for opinions so i shared mine. I hope your dont mind that _I_ shared _my_ opinion?

That said- I'm like you and forced a call and rebooted the second i read this thread.


----------



## samual.icky (Sep 18, 2006)

jdmass said:


> I just rebooted to install the update. I think that the problem of the audio skipping while scrolling the program guide may be fixed. Can anyone else confirm?


No audio skipping problems here... and the Grid Guide seems snappier....

Oh... I wait for my 8-9pm recording to finish along with the top of the 3rd... then forced a reboot and missed the bottom of the 3rd... more than happy to miss to bottom of the 3rd for the update... had my trusty radio tuned into the game 

Ah and the apps are still broken for me as well...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Got b here too. Yahoo apps working. Don't know if they did before 'cause I just got my Service activated today.


----------



## missiontortilla (Sep 26, 2006)

I can confirm that the Audio cutting out bug in the guide is fixed. The guide also feels much snappier. Also, TiVo now remembers my yahoo login information!! I am so happy right now! I wonder if there is a way to tell if the eSata port is active?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

wow that's nice to hear that some things have been fixed so soon.


----------



## Nalez (Mar 1, 2002)

So, anyone see if this fixes any of the tuner issues?


----------



## bluetex (Apr 24, 2005)

missiontortilla said:


> I wonder if there is a way to tell if the eSata port is active?


gotta love the optimists in the group.  :up:


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

This 8.0.1b update just addresses/fixes some issues reported in the past month. It doesn't add any new features.

The first update with new features is slated for November.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

Which issues, exactly? The audio dropouts when scrolling through the guide?

Scrolling through now playing and searching by name are still _extremely_ slow.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

After reading this, I checked my connection status, not pending restart after connecting at 5am this morning. So I forced a connection, and it eventally got to pending restart. So I restarted and got 8.0.1b

I did think searching by title might be a bit quicker, but its still pretty slow.

Fast forwarding and skip back maybe a bit less flaky.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Connected and rebooted but still no software update for me... I must be further down the list if that's how it works.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Got it this morning, restarted and have b, but gotta get to work. Will check on fixes later.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

Guys, I actually had a dream last night that we got an update. Unfortunately in my dream the eSATA port was activated.

I haven't checked my S3 yet to see if anything is pending.


----------



## jshore (Aug 18, 2003)

Got 8.0.1b last night, and played around for just a few minutes this morning before work. 

Things I noticed on mine:

1. No audio dropouts in guide mode.
2. Guide definitely feels "snappier" - much faster scrolling.
3. Yahoo weather remembered me, instead of having to log in every time.


Only had a little while to play, but wasn't really having any other issues with Tivo anyway (other than random reboot during playback of Friday Night Lights last night.)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I believe the issue of Yahoo remembering user ID and password was fixed awhile ago. I've been successfully using it for at least a week or more.


----------



## BigFrank (Sep 21, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> I believe the issue of Yahoo remembering user ID and password was fixed awhile ago. I've been successfully using it for at least a week or more.


Me too. I also don't recall guide causing any audio skipping.... And yes, I'm at 8.0a NOT b.

They only issue I am in a real hurry for them to fix is the audio dropouts durring recording/watching of shows.


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Any chance this will fix the problem with missing audio on a few channels?


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

btwyx said:


> After reading this, I checked my connection status, not pending restart after connecting at 5am this morning. So I forced a connection, and it eventally got to pending restart. So I restarted and got 8.0.1b
> 
> I did think searching by title might be a bit quicker, but its still pretty slow.
> 
> Fast forwarding and skip back maybe a bit less flaky.


My settings shows 'b' but I didnt get a 'pending restart'.... Does the restart occur automatically at an idle time or does it actually wait for me to restart it? I did a restart anyway this morning just to be safe.


----------



## gzub (Jan 7, 2002)

SCSIRAID said:


> My settings shows 'b' but I didnt get a 'pending restart'.... Does the restart occur automatically at an idle time or does it actually wait for me to restart it? I did a restart anyway this morning just to be safe.


Tivo automatically restarts at around 2am (can't remember if that is the exact time) if you do not notice and do it before.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

Guide View (TV Guide) is much faster. No sound drop offs while useing guide.

I never had a Yahoo ID problem, it worked first time I tired it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

BigFrank said:


> Me too. I also don't recall guide causing any audio skipping.... And yes, I'm at 8.0a NOT b.
> 
> They only issue I am in a real hurry for them to fix is the audio dropouts durring recording/watching of shows.


I've had the audio drops when I page through the guide, but not when I just scroll one at a time through the guide. And not as often when I use the TiVo live guide. More often using the other format. But I haven't been able to check yet to see if this update fixed that. I will when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

hookbill said:


> Guide View (TV Guide) is much faster.


This generally happens when you reboot any TiVo. The question is does it become slow after several days/weeks.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Grid guide notacibly faster, but Search by Title still very slow.


----------



## derekcbart (Sep 2, 2005)

I noticed the update last night and checked to see if it fixed the DVR Switch issue http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318062

It didn't, so I called TiVo this morning to see what the fix was for and the rep said that it was primarily to fix HD recording issues that some people have had. I haven't had any problems recording HD so I don't know what those issues were.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Well, don't know what the HD recording issue is/was, but it doesn't fix the partial recording problems.

8.0.1b was installed last night and I had a 4 minute partial recording at 6 am this morning.


----------



## sfm (Oct 3, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> Well, don't know what the HD recording issue is/was, but it doesn't fix the partial recording problems.
> 
> 8.0.1b was installed last night and I had a 4 minute partial recording at 6 am this morning.


that's disappointing news... I was hoping this update addressed this issue. We still suffer from this a couple of times every few days or so (2 or 3 days of perfect recordings, then a night with one or more partial recordings).

Guess I will pester tivo support about this again... if this bug continues without resolution, no point in having the S3... with all its faults, the Motorola 6412 does not suffer from this (at least not for us).


----------



## JanS (Oct 18, 2004)

Mine rebooted last night at precisely 2:02 am. I was mindlessly watching some tv and the TiVo reboot'd itself. I'm assuming it downloaded the new kernel and whatever other stuff and then reboot'd. It seems to go through two actual reboots going by the splash screens.

It took about 6-8 minutes. And I verified that it's on 8.0.1b. And the program searching does seem faster. 

Cheers,
--jans


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

I've never had a partial recording on my S3. I got "b" last night, and it seems fine. Haven't noticed anything substantial, but nothing much was wrong before.

The search speed is still really slow.


----------



## jimbojim (Sep 8, 2005)

I have been "partial" free for about a week but was hoping that this update would have a resolution for the issue. Any idea what other "HD recording issue" could have been fixed?

-james


----------



## TiVoToo (Sep 12, 2006)

Doesn't include fix to ignore errors in digital OTA PSIP tables which prevents me from tuning the local Fox affiliate. Although TiVoJerry made no promises, I was hoping that it would be in this service update.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I do so enjoy getting more frequent updates working directly with Tivo after having experienced DTV stonewall all the enhancements. IE not having to wait for them both have to test it.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

'b' doesnt fix the audio dropouts for digital SD and HD (not in guide). 

However... The dropouts in the guide are gone and the grid guide is MUCH faster.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

SCSIRAID said:


> 'b' doesnt fix the audio dropouts for digital SD and HD (not in guide).
> 
> However... The dropouts in the guide are gone and the grid guide is MUCH faster.


If in fact it's a TiVo issue about your audio dropouts it's going to be tough to fix. I have not experienced a single audio dropout since I got my S3 with or without cable cards.

And I totally agree with you about the guide.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

hookbill said:


> If in fact it's a TiVo issue about your audio dropouts it's going to be tough to fix. I have not experienced a single audio dropout since I got my S3 with or without cable cards.
> 
> And I totally agree with you about the guide.


Agree... There are quite a few folks experiencing the dropouts. Tivo is aware and its escalated to engineering. Toots indicated that she saw this too and added a DC BLOCKER that she got from Comcast and it solved the issue. That gives me a couple things to try in parallel with Tivo. Who knows... I might get lucky and it will fix it


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Just got home...checked both guides (grid and TiVo live)....MUCH snappier....and no more audio drops paging through either guide. Good job TiVo. :up:


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

SCSIRAID said:


> Agree... There are quite a few folks experiencing the dropouts. Tivo is aware and its escalated to engineering. Toots indicated that *he* saw this too and added a DC BLOCKER that *he* got from Comcast and it solved the issue. That gives me a couple things to try in parallel with Tivo. Who knows... I might get lucky


 That would be *she.* (and I don't think you'll get lucky  )


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

moyekj said:


> That would be *she.* (and I don't think you'll get lucky  )


Oops... 

Double oops.... 

Ya know.. I actually thought about that when I did the post.... I guessed wrong... Hopefully she wont kill me.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Delete/Undelete folder yet? Any other 'temporarily imissing' features reappear?
Perhaps someone could compile a list or OP could edit the first post and maintain it. 

I bet there'll be more updates, as Dan guessed.


----------



## rtjones (Oct 4, 2006)

Called TiVo tech support, and was told the update was a " bug fix". He said they hadn't been told what the fix was for, and put me on hold to find out. After about 1 min, he came back and said he didn't know with certainty, but believed the fix was related to the home network features, i.e., Yahoo, photos, music, weather, etc. I pressed him a bit, and he mentioned, "could not open URL" error messages. I had absolutely not one single problem w/ any of these features before the "b" update.

My only complaint was that I received the S3, purchased online from Tivo, with **only the S3 box**. I had no user guide, no remote, no cables, etc. Just the box. I called TiVo support that very minute, 9/25, and the first guy I spoke to had doubt in his voice, as if he suspected me of trying to fool him into sending me another remote??? I'm to receive it all in the next couple business days, so the tech guy said... Too funny.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

rtjones said:


> My only complaint was that I received the S3, purchased online from Tivo, with **only the S3 box**. I had no user guide, no remote, no cables, etc. Just the box.


Is there a shipping tracking info with package weight? Maybe it would show that the package is lighter than usual.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

ashu said:


> Delete/Undelete folder yet?


You won't see new changes like that in a bug fix.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

zalusky said:


> I do so enjoy getting more frequent updates working directly with Tivo after having experienced DTV stonewall all the enhancements. IE not having to wait for them both have to test it.


And no filtering of features by some third party. Tivo will give us what they can, and DirecTV won't be interfering and removing features.

It's direct with Tivo. Finally!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

SCSIRAID said:


> Agree... There are quite a few folks experiencing the dropouts. Tivo is aware and its escalated to engineering. Toots indicated that she saw this too and added a DC BLOCKER that she got from Comcast and it solved the issue. That gives me a couple things to try in parallel with Tivo. Who knows... I might get lucky and it will fix it


 What is a DC Blocker?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

geekmedic said:


> What is a DC Blocker?


Would you believe it blocks DC?

DC being a steady voltage on the wire, its usually just power, but in this case was causing some interference. The DC block it lets through all legitimate siganals.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

why would there be DC voltage on a cable wire?

I know Directv and DISh use it to power and switch the LNB's.

Does cable use it to power amps?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

MichaelK said:


> why would there be DC voltage on a cable wire?


Plenty of equipment will leak voltage, tube TVs are particularly bad.


----------



## Nalez (Mar 1, 2002)

AbMagFab said:


> And no filtering of features by some third party. Tivo will give us what they can, and DirecTV won't be interfering and removing features.
> It's direct with Tivo. Finally!


Just replace DirecTV with CableLabs.

Same problem, another group of folks.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I think the update made my channel changes a little faster. Am I imagining?


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been having the remote control issues where it only registers about 50% of the button presses and sometimes double clicks a button when I only press it once. Since the "b" update today, I haven't had really any remote control problems.... Keeping my fingers crossed. Has anyone else noticed this fixed in the 8.0.1b upgrade?

David


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

I have had my S3 for about two and a half weeks. Only problem I have been having is slow searches with search by title and record by channel up until tonight.

I noticed 30 second skip was gone so it rebooted last night with the new b software, this was the first reboot I have had since I first got it all set up.

Tonight Jericho recorded and it stopped at 33 minutes. I started watching it at 8:15 then about a half hour later when I was up to the 33 minute mark it went black. I checked the other channels and notice they worked.

Is this the partial recording bug? I have noticed many days when I turn the TV on the S3 is black screen until I change channels and then go back and it's fine. It's like the TiVo is getting some bad data from the cable line and stops recording until the channel info is reset by changing the channel.

Has anyone else noticed this? I hope its a software issue and something that can be easily fixed. This is the first time it's happened to a recording but I have noticed the black screens since the beginning.

-Joe


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

_Nobody_ else has a really slowly refreshing now playing list? Is it just me?


----------



## aabo (May 12, 2004)

rtjones said:


> Called TiVo tech support, and was told the update was a " bug fix". He said they hadn't been told what the fix was for, and put me on hold to find out. After about 1 min, he came back and said he didn't know with certainty, but believed the fix was related to the home network features, i.e., Yahoo, photos, music, weather, etc. I pressed him a bit, and he mentioned, "could not open URL" error messages. I had absolutely not one single problem w/ any of these features before the "b" update.
> 
> My only complaint was that I received the S3, purchased online from Tivo, with **only the S3 box**. I had no user guide, no remote, no cables, etc. Just the box. I called TiVo support that very minute, 9/25, and the first guy I spoke to had doubt in his voice, as if he suspected me of trying to fool him into sending me another remote??? I'm to receive it all in the next couple business days, so the tech guy said... Too funny.


I had the same delivery problem with a box from Circuit City
Read my story here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=317665

Tivo eventually came thru and sent me the missing items


----------



## jdmass (Dec 1, 2002)

jrock said:


> Is this the partial recording bug? I have noticed many days when I turn the TV on the S3 is black screen until I change channels and then go back and it's fine. It's like the TiVo is getting some bad data from the cable line and stops recording until the channel info is reset by changing the channel.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? I hope its a software issue and something that can be easily fixed. This is the first time it's happened to a recording but I have noticed the black screens since the beginning.
> 
> -Joe


I've seen this exact problem several times, including this morning. I turned on the Tivo and it was tuned to WGBH-HD (HD version of local Boston PBS station) and the screen was black. I waited about a minute and then hit the channel up button. The next station tuned in fine. Then went back down to PBS and that too now tuned in.

At the same time, the other tuner happened to be recording Discovery HD and that seemed to be fine.

I've also begun to have problems on Fox News (analog cable). It's screen is black, but after about 30 sec. The picture begins flashing and then finally stabilizes. The weird thing is that this was working fine for weeks. No similar problems with other analogs.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

rodalpho said:


> _Nobody_ else has a really slowly refreshing now playing list? Is it just me?


The playlist is slow for me too. The guide feels about the same to me.

I do not know what it fixes, but like a good physician it did no harm 

- Rich


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

jdmass said:


> I
> 
> I've also begun to have problems on Fox News (analog cable). It's screen is black, but after about 30 sec. The picture begins flashing and then finally stabilizes. The weird thing is that this was working fine for weeks. No similar problems with other analogs.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Thoughts? Final Proof that Fox News is being beamed to us by malevolent aliens?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

rodalpho said:


> _Nobody_ else has a really slowly refreshing now playing list? Is it just me?


Is this before or after the update? Mine seems a little quicker after.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

btwyx said:


> Plenty of equipment will leak voltage, tube TVs are particularly bad.


wow- never knew that. Learn something new everyday.

Is it dangerous for equipment to get that stray voltage over coax? For example could you damage a tuner or pasive amp connected to a line with a DC current?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Nalez said:


> Just replace DirecTV with CableLabs.
> 
> Same problem, another group of folks.


agreed but at least in theory cablelabs has to answer to the FCC.

(in practice the FCC seems to be the lapdog of cable- but at least I can dream...)


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

rodalpho said:


> _Nobody_ else has a really slowly refreshing now playing list? Is it just me?


if you mean when you make changes (like stopping a recording) it is slow to reflect the cahnges for a couple seconds. Then yes I see that.


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

No, when I scroll through now playing on my s3 it refreshes the entries one by one, taking a half second or two for each one, so like 3-4 seconds to fully refresh per page down. Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2006)

rodalpho said:


> No, when I scroll through now playing on my s3 it refreshes the entries one by one, taking a half second or two for each one, so like 3-4 seconds to fully refresh per page down. Am I the only one with this problem?


I've noticed that it slows a bit if you have a lot in there, but not that slow. How much do you have recorded, and how much of it is in group folders?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

sometimes it is busy doing other things and does such stuff (like right after the initial set up while it's indexing everythgin the first time). See it on S2's also at times. But I dont see such behavior regularly.

As a test- try tuning the 2 tuners to dead channels like 0 and 1 (or wahtever you cant get on your cable system). That usually frees up some overhead since it's not recording everythign and will speed up most UI things. If you try that does it help? If that doesn't help then something for sure is wrong. If that does help could be something wrong or maybe your box is just busy thinking about somethign else all the time....


----------



## gayste (Feb 27, 2002)

jrock said:


> Tonight Jericho recorded and it stopped at 33 minutes. I started watching it at 8:15 then about a half hour later when I was up to the 33 minute mark it went black. I checked the other channels and notice they worked.
> 
> -Joe


I noticed the exact same thing. I decided to check to make sure it was recording (about 15 minutes in) and low-and-behold it was NOT. I checked the other tuner and it was working fine. So I stoped the recording of Jericho and re-started it and it was fine (just missed 15 min).

I had NOT had this problem BEFORE. I hope this update does not create other issues I did not have before, everything was so good (except exactly one station having no audio, which was not fixed by B)


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

you had it on Jerico too?

can you guys please provide your cable provider and location? So we can try to see what is going on with that particular show?

I need to go home and check mine.... (funny with all the trouble i get with Jerico, I have all the episodes someplace (mostly on S2) but I have yet to watch it. It looks like it will be cool so one day i have to check it out. LOL.


----------



## msu2k (Jan 4, 2001)

s2kdave said:


> I've been having the remote control issues where it only registers about 50% of the button presses and sometimes double clicks a button when I only press it once. Since the "b" update today, I haven't had really any remote control problems.... Keeping my fingers crossed. Has anyone else noticed this fixed in the 8.0.1b upgrade?
> 
> David


I noticed that as well last night. I was having LOTS of double click problems with the remote and my Panny plasma, but didn't have a single issue last night after loading 8.0.1b. I'm hoping it isn't just a coincidence.


----------



## Leo_N (Nov 13, 2003)

OK, just setup Jericho for season pass throuch tivocentral on my HD channel starting next week. This seems to be the program most people are having troubles with. I haven't had any yet at all with partials or early deletes.

Will post back on this thread next week and see what happens.


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> you had it on Jerico too?
> can you guys please provide your cable provider and location? So we can try to see what is going on with that particular show?


I live in Old Saybrook CT and have Comcast as my cable provider with Scientific Atlanta cable cards.

I was lucky and had it recorded in SD on my DirecTV HR10-250 from WCBS in New York so I still got to watch it even though it wasn't in HD. I put that season pass there a few weeks ago when TiVo deleted Jericho for the copy protection issue but that was the one and only time it deleted a show on me so it's been ok with that ever since.

-Joe


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

Maeglin said:


> I've noticed that it slows a bit if you have a lot in there, but not that slow. How much do you have recorded, and how much of it is in group folders?


I've got maybe 25 recordings in the root list, 6 or 7 folders, and around 60 suggestions in the suggestions folder. Scrolling through folders that are more than one page is slow too.

Nobody else sees this? Is my s3 defective? Should I call customer care?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

jrock said:


> I live in Old Saybrook CT and have Comcast as my cable provider with Scientific Atlanta cable cards.
> 
> I was lucky and had it recorded in SD on my DirecTV HR10-250 from WCBS in New York so I still got to watch it even though it wasn't in HD. I put that season pass there a few weeks ago when TiVo deleted Jericho for the copy protection issue but that was the one and only time it deleted a show on me so it's been ok with that ever since.
> 
> -Joe


i need to dig up the other Jericho thread- you might want to look for it yourself. It happened to me served wcbs by patriot media in nj and if i recall another guy getting wcbs from comcast in CT also had the issue.

I will check tonight if my jerico from patriot worked or not. If not I think it might be WCBS screwing up- if it did work looks like it's comcast.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

rodalpho said:


> I've got maybe 25 recordings in the root list, 6 or 7 folders, and around 60 suggestions in the suggestions folder. Scrolling through folders that are more than one page is slow too.
> 
> Nobody else sees this? Is my s3 defective? Should I call customer care?


you should call- I have a 500gb drive in mine so i have way more recordings.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Reread the jericho thread- looks like it was you also last week Jrock?

awfully odd that 2 differnt Jerichos got nuked for you.... Something is goign on...


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

rodalpho said:


> I've got maybe 25 recordings in the root list, 6 or 7 folders, and around 60 suggestions in the suggestions folder. Scrolling through folders that are more than one page is slow too.
> 
> Nobody else sees this? Is my s3 defective? Should I call customer care?


Yes I just went to check this and all the items in the folders repopulate slow now since the b upgrade. I'm pretty sure it was faster before this. I do remember saying wow this is fast when I first got it but now it has quite a few shows and a 500 GB drive in it.

-Joe


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

MichaelK said:


> Reread the jericho thread- looks like it was you also last week Jrock?
> 
> awfully odd that 2 differnt Jerichos got nuked for you.... Something is goign on...


That was the very first recoding of Jericho I had in HD around the 3rd week in September when I first got my S3 and it deleted it an hour and a half after because of the copy protection flag. That is a totally separate issue and has to do with flags set by the cable company in error.

If this where the same issue it would of completely recorded the show and deleted it an hour and a half later and put a message in the recording history that it was deleted due to the copy protection issue. So we have two different issues here but it seems to be happening with the same show.

There are other threads with a bunch of people having partial recording though and looks like the same thing that is happening here now.

-Joe


----------



## rodalpho (Sep 12, 2006)

jrock said:


> Yes I just went to check this and all the items in the folders repopulate slow now since the b upgrade. I'm pretty sure it was faster before this. I do remember saying wow this is fast when I first got it but now it has quite a few shows and a 500 GB drive in it.


Mine was _definitely_ slow before the upgrade too, but maybe I just had more shows than you. Good, so it's not just me. Well not GOOD, but at least it means my tivo isn't defective!


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

Nalez said:


> Just replace DirecTV with CableLabs.
> 
> Same problem, another group of folks.


Thunder stolen... If we were dealing with only Tivo, we'd likely have Tivo2Go, Tivo2ComeBack, MRV, eSATA, already!


----------



## thezonie (Sep 14, 2006)

One of the things fixed with "b" might've been the issue I was having with slow browsing through my music on my mac:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4472606&&#post4472606


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

jrock said:


> Yes I just went to check this and all the items in the folders repopulate slow now since the b upgrade. I'm pretty sure it was faster before this. I do remember saying wow this is fast when I first got it but now it has quite a few shows and a 500 GB drive in it.
> 
> -Joe


Ditto. I also have a 500GB drive in the box and the "b" update clearly slowed down scrolling in groups, especially the "HDTV Recordings" group. Now, you can watch the screen repaint and it wasn't like that on "a".


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> Ditto. I also have a 500GB drive in the box and the "b" update clearly slowed down scrolling in groups, especially the "HDTV Recordings" group. Now, you can watch the screen repaint and it wasn't like that on "a".


ya know that that you specifically saus the hd group- i know exactly what you mean. That group does take forever. I wonder if it's becasue it is so big compared to a normal group. Or is there some strange oddity that they are HD streams? Likely the former but could be the latter if it goes checking the stream each time for some info.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 16, 2003)

Well now my TiVo keeps rebooting while trying to watch tonights recorded survivor!!!!!!! WTF!


----------



## fergiej (Oct 9, 2002)

Cloud said:


> Well now my TiVo keeps rebooting while trying to watch tonights recorded survivor!!!!!!! WTF!


I think it's just trying to tell you something...


----------



## CiP (Jan 25, 2003)

The update fixed my remote control issue. The issue I had was that when pressing any button on it, the response would either not be transmitted or it would lag. It is now fixed.


----------



## PPC1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, the "b" update did not restore the audio on Fox Soccer Channel.


----------



## jchapman (Mar 29, 2005)

The "b" update installed on Wednesday, and I'm still seeing occasional audio dropouts when paging through the guide. FWIW, I use the guide that is mostly transparent, not eh guide that fills up most of the screen with a grid.


----------



## stoneyb (Sep 20, 2006)

After a day with 8.0.1b, I found that scrolling the "by name" listings of movies was only marginally faster. It now takes 6-12 seconds per page, where before it took 10-15 seconds per page. Still way too long.


----------



## mbcook (Jun 2, 2003)

I thought my ethernet was flakey (it was basically worthless) but since I managed to get 8.0.1b last night things seem to work correctly. You can find my thread about it if you want more.

EDIT: Never mind. The issue is back. I guess it was a temporary reprieve.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm using grid guide and with this new software still get audio dropouts when scrolling around in the guide - like it's overloading the processor.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

moyekj said:


> I'm using grid guide and with this new software still get audio dropouts when scrolling around in the guide - like it's overloading the processor.


I spoke too soon earlier in this thread; still getting occasional audio drops when scrolling through the guide though not as often - I thought this update addressed this issue, but I guess not


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

SCSIRAID said:


> Do you have the 'b' firmware update?


He mentioned he had the "new software". I have "b" also and am still getting the audio drops. Funny thing is, afer I got it, I ran the guide through its paces, scrolling like a madman with nary a drop. Then, last evening, I noticed they were back. That's discouraging.


----------



## SCSIRAID (Feb 2, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> He mentioned he had the "new software". I have "b" also and am still getting the audio drops. Funny thing is, afer I got it, I ran the guide through its paces, scrolling like a madman with nary a drop. Then, last evening, I noticed they were back. That's discouraging.


D'oh... my reading skills arent awake yet....

Yup.. youre right.... its back to being slow again with dropouts... It worked sooooo good right after the new firmware update. Wonder what happens if you reboot?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

SCSIRAID said:


> D'oh... my reading skills arent awake yet....
> 
> Yup.. youre right.... its back to being slow again with dropouts... It worked sooooo good right after the new firmware update. Wonder what happens if you reboot?


I dunno, but even if it does help, that shouldn't have to be the case. And I agree, my guide was snappier right after the update, but has slowed a bit. It's frustrating.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> He mentioned he had the "new software". I have "b" also and am still getting the audio drops. Funny thing is, afer I got it, I ran the guide through its paces, scrolling like a madman with nary a drop. Then, last evening, I noticed they were back. That's discouraging.


I'm almost certain that the slow downs are effected by what channels you are tuned to at the time.

Both tuners on HD= slow
both on SD= better
both on channels you dont get= fastest


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> ...both on channels you dont get= fastest


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

learned from years with an HR10-250.

not always usefull but if you are going to do somethign like reorder your season passes or search for new shows then it's a great trick.


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow... glad I happened to see this thread (belatedly). My S3 rebooted while I was on a business trip last week and I thought it had ruined its perfect record of no-unplanned reboots.


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

After the 8.0.1b update it appeared the dropout problem had been fixed. Today, I have major dropouts of audio and video on some, but not all, of the HD channels. It is nearly continuous on the affected channels rendering them totally unwatchable. The locals all come in fine.

I had had Cox cable out this last Monday as both my cable cards had lost all premium channels. He checked the signal while he was here and it was good.

This is getting very annoying.


----------



## hookbill (Dec 14, 2001)

The sound drop outs have reoccurred in the channel guide for sure. I heard some very minor sound drop outs on CSI Miami that I recorded. But that could have been the network, I didn't bother to replay. No doubt though that the guide sound problem is back.

So what the heck did 8.01b do?


----------



## brlandy (May 4, 2005)

Occasionally, with both my HR10-250 and now the Series3, I will get stuttering audio on HD channels while watching live. This is just while watching TV, not even using the guide. What I find cures it is to jump back a few seconds (use the instant replay button once), so that you are no longer watching exactly live.

So maybe this might help with the guide problems and stuttering, just try an instant replay and see if the dropouts disappear.


----------

